# Kiwi Health, Fitness, and Improvement Thread



## ChadThunderfist (Sep 3, 2021)

Okay boys. I don’t want to make a new thread every month and flood the already small board with threads. This is going to be the new ChadThunderfist General.

This thread is going to be for all kiwis that are interested in health, fitness, strength training, and general exercise. It doesn’t matter if you are a true beginner or have many years experience. I have over a decade of powerlifting and strength training experience, but I still can learn from people that have more experience in other areas such as cardio or sport specific training. We are here to discuss the things that interest us with regard to physical fitness and provide our wisdom with those that are getting started on their own journeys. Here is the bottom line, everyone that is putting in the effort to improve themselves through exercise or going to the gym is already doing more than 90% of people. Don’t let your lack of knowledge stop you from improving yourself.

In 2009 I taught myself all of the big compound lifts (Squat, Bench, Deadlift, Overhead Press, Barbell Row) using only YouTube. In 2021 there is 1000x more great content out there then what I had to learn with. Some great channels out their for beginners include EliteFTS, AlanThrall, Mark Rippetoe, John Meadows (mountaindog01), and many others. The truth is you can learn these exercises just about anywhere to get started, but your technique and form will be something that will always be getting worked on and perfected.

Great beginner programs for individuals are Starting Strength or StrongLifts 5x5. They both require minimum gym equipment and barbells with plates, but are by far the best programs for developing strength as a true beginner and provide opportunity to learn the big compound lifts which will have direct carry over to many of the accessory lifts that will come later in your training life.

I am writing this off of my phone and will continuously add to this thread as it gets more traffic. Let me know how your workouts are going and please ask any questions you have regarding training, diet/nutrition, or general physical preparedness.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Gone Ham (Sep 3, 2021)

Fitness dick in your mouth


----------



## KateHikes14 (Sep 3, 2021)

We already have this thread. Granted that version of the thread isn't all about you so maybe that's why you didn't just wanna post there.


----------



## Justtocheck (Sep 3, 2021)

OP should I get the vax or not?


----------



## ChadThunderfist (Sep 3, 2021)

This is a board about pro wrestling, vaccines, and sports. Very little of the discussion is about actual health and fitness.


----------



## Just A Butt (Sep 3, 2021)

can you please link me to the "old" @ChadThunderfist general? 

and then also why do we need two of them?


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Sep 3, 2021)

OP how do you feel about leg slaps during super kicks?


----------



## ChadThunderfist (Sep 4, 2021)

BlueArmedDevil said:


> OP how do you feel about leg slaps during super kicks?


I think Dave Meltzer and the Young Bucks are fucking gay. I think Omega is a great worker and don’t get all of the hate from Jim Cornette. I don’t agree with everything in modern wrestling but I understand that for it to survive it cannot be the same old stale bullshit. I watch wrestling a few times a year if I am interested in something. I find WWE unwatchable, the weekly AEW shows are pretty lackluster, and I generally will enjoy the big New Japan shows.


----------



## Florence (Sep 4, 2021)

> This is going to be the new ChadThunderfist General.


no1curr


----------



## Ugandan discussions (Sep 4, 2021)

Is someone going to set up a thread on PG for @ChadThunderfist? He's already publicly and unashamedly cooming about himself, which means he's only a few months and a couple of stolen items of women's underwear  away from full blown public AGP.

I give him about 6 months before he's trooning out and setting up StacyThunderfist threads.


----------

